# chmod



## dantanna (Apr 26, 2009)

Can someone explain what the d* does in the following command?

chmod a+x d*


----------



## rbelk (Apr 26, 2009)

It will set the "user, group, and other" execute bit for all file's starting with "d". The * is called a wild card, so "d*" would match the files dog.txt, dad.txt, dotty.txt.


----------



## dantanna (Apr 27, 2009)

Got it. Thanks 

Dan


----------

